# Rancilio Silvia and Rocky



## Littleern (Aug 10, 2017)

Just brought these out of storage. I bought them about 10 years ago in the US and used them up until a couple of years ago. Gave them a bit of a polish and fired them up and they still work great. Next step is to upgrade the tamper, maybe the filter basket also. I'd also like to get the mecoffee PID but will wait a while. I use a Porlex hand grinder and Aeropress in the office. Beats the corporate Nespresso machine! Apologies for the poor photo

<attachment></attachment>


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

nice combo

any PID is worth it, the meCoffee is a really nice one


----------



## mattsaw (Aug 21, 2017)

That's great, pretty much what I would like to put together


----------



## florian (Aug 21, 2017)

Looks like a great set-up. Did the long storage period in any way impact the quality of the espresso?


----------

